# Debra Lippman Nail Polish



## katred (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts on these products? I picked up a couple the other day (Bad Romance and Wicked Game) and I'm wearing it for the first time. The colour is lovely and quite original, but I have to say that I'm unsure that there's anything that justifies the price- roughly double that of Opi or Essie.


----------



## Lacquered Mom (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a couple (I have Bad Romance and Wicked Game, too). They're nice polishes, but it's probably a name thing. Deborah Lippmann does many celebrities' manicures, so she can command a higher price.

  	Jeannine
http://lacqueredmom.blogspot.com


----------



## User38 (Dec 13, 2010)

lovely colours -- good quality. Is the price justifiable.. no, imo. they might be acquired too... lots of the nail companies are being bought out by the big companies.

  	essie and opi were recent taken over by L'Oreal and Coty respectively.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 14, 2010)

Beautiful colors, but I'm not willing to pay $20 for nail polish.


----------



## jjjenko (Dec 14, 2010)

I've never tried these because of the price. They look pretty... but I don't think it's worth the money


----------

